# visio remote codes - TV input function



## jfolliard (Oct 17, 2006)

another remote code question - I have the HR20 and the RC24 hooked up to a Visio 42" Gallevia LCD HDTV. I've tried codes 10178 and 11758 - and they work to control the TV's volume, channels, mute, and on/off but NOT the TV input function. It's important because I use it to switch to OTA for locals.

Any ideas?  

Thanks!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Have you programmed the input key with the 960 procedure? 

1. tv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-6-0


----------



## jfolliard (Oct 17, 2006)

Edmund - thanks but 960 did not work - any other ideas?

 

Jack


----------



## HaiChinGow (Oct 4, 2006)

jfolliard said:


> another remote code question - I have the HR20 and the RC24 hooked up to a Visio 42" Gallevia LCD HDTV. I've tried codes 10178 and 11758 - and they work to control the TV's volume, channels, mute, and on/off but NOT the TV input function. It's important because I use it to switch to OTA for locals.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Search the forum for "Vizio". There are many threads detailing thecodes.

Good luck.


----------



## mooniac (Sep 28, 2006)

HaiChinGow said:


> Search the forum for "Vizio". There are many threads detailing thecodes.
> 
> Good luck.


Unfortunately, I did the search and even cooresponded with a few posters and haven't gotten the Vizio codes to work correctly. In addition to not working the input function, I also can't turn the TV off with the TV power off button. The TV power on button seems to work as a toggle but the TV power off does nothing to the Vizio


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

mooniac said:


> Unfortunately, I did the search and even cooresponded with a few posters and haven't gotten the Vizio codes to work correctly. In addition to not working the input function, I also can't turn the TV off with the TV power off button. The TV power on button seems to work as a toggle but the TV power off does nothing to the Vizio


did you check codes at ezremote site http://www.ezremote.com/setupcodehelp/DTV/ProductSelection.php so far its worked for every TV of mine


----------



## mooniac (Sep 28, 2006)

spidey said:


> did you check codes at ezremote site http://www.ezremote.com/setupcodehelp/DTV/ProductSelection.php so far its worked for every TV of mine


Yes I did and it unfortunately gave me a code (only one) that didn't work at all. Not even the volume worked with that code.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

The best place for remote codes and support is here . Cehck the forums. It has never failed me yet.


----------



## mooniac (Sep 28, 2006)

jgrade said:


> The best place for remote codes and support is here . Cehck the forums. It has never failed me yet.


Thanks, that one gave me disappointing news from Edmund:

Code 10178 is the code in DTV oem remotes like RC16, RC23, and RC24. There are separate TV on & off keys on these remotes, with code 10178, they don't work. Only the Power key, which is a toggle.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry to here that. When will manfacturers learn that cunsumers want discrete codes for every function. It can't be that difficult.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi jfolliard,

I see that you have the Visio 42 LCD HDTV Gallevia. How do you like the TV using Directv. I'm in the process of researching this tv and upgrading my Directivo to Directv HD.

Your input would be greatly appreciated.

Frank


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

mooniac said:


> Unfortunately, I did the search and even cooresponded with a few posters and haven't gotten the Vizio codes to work correctly. In addition to not working the input function, I also can't turn the TV off with the TV power off button. The TV power on button seems to work as a toggle but the TV power off does nothing to the Vizio


I have a 32" Vizio LCD in my bedroom. Same thing happened to me. On worked, VOL up & down worked and so did mute. Power off button did not work though. But I do have a fix.

1. Set the remote to TV. Point the remote away from the TV.
2. Press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. Enter 991, wait for two blinks
4. Enter 1
5. Point the remote toward the TV. Press POWER OFF
6. Keep pressing and releasing CH UP, if and when the TV turns off
7. Press SELECT to lock in code.

This method may work with the input button too. I have not tried it yet since I don't change inputs on my tv. I would try this first.

1. Set the remote to TV. Point the remote away from the TV.
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3.enter 9-6-0

I will be trying this later when I get home and let you know if it worked for me or not. Good Luck


----------



## mooniac (Sep 28, 2006)

Twosted said:


> I have a 32" Vizio LCD in my bedroom. Same thing happened to me. On worked, VOL up & down worked and so did mute. Power off button did not work though. But I do have a fix.


Thanks for the info. I'll try it and let you know.

EDIT: I tried it and it worked to get power off working but no luck on input as of yet. Thanks, at least my wife will be happy with that one


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

To identify the code after codesearch, for future reference or to share with others,  :

1. tv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-0
4. press #1, count the blinks, should be one
5. press #2, count the blinks
6. press #3, count the blinks
7. press #4, count the blinks
8. press #5, count the blinks


----------



## mooniac (Sep 28, 2006)

Edmund said:


> To identify the code after codesearch, for future reference or to share with others,  :
> 
> 1. tv
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


For my Vizio L32HD I just tried that and got 10056. That seems to work everything properly except the TV input.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

mooniac said:


> For my Vizio L32HD I just tried that and got 10056. That seems to work everything properly except the TV input.


Yea I tried the input too and no luck. If you like the D* remotes you could always order a RC32RF. From what I understand it has newer remote codes programed in.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Twosted said:


> Yea I tried the input too and no luck. If you like the D* remotes you could always order a RC32RF. From what I understand it has newer remote codes programed in.


None of the new Vizio tv codes in the RC32 & RC32RF match tv codes 10178 & 10056. It doesn't surprise me that vizio uses many different manufacturers. So if your tv does respond to code 10178, then the new codes are useless.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

djfrankie said:


> Hi jfolliard,
> 
> I see that you have the Visio 42 LCD HDTV Gallevia. How do you like the TV using Directv. I'm in the process of researching this tv and upgrading my Directivo to Directv HD.
> 
> ...


Frank, I have this TV as well and I will tell you that the picture is nothing short of magnificent with the HR20. I had the tv hooked up to straight cable using the tv's QAM tuner the picture looked great. But yesterday my HR20 was installed and the picture is just unbelievable. The TV has a bunch of inputs for all your components and for the price can't be beat. If you are on the fence about it I recommend that you buy it set it up in your house with an HR20 and let your eyes be the judge. It is an incredible TV for an unbelievable value.

JP


----------



## jfolliard (Oct 17, 2006)

Frank - nothing but postives about my Visio Gallevia and HR20 - My first HDTV so nothing to compare with but I have absolutely no complaints. My HR20 has worked flawlessly since installation about 1 month ago - no incidences of the problems reported on this site.
Jack


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Jack and JP for the input, most likely will get the Gallevia. The only problem I have right know is that nearest Costco is about 45 mins away and don't have a membership, I hope that BJ's (they have the L37) gets this model, if they don't I might just order it from Vizio directly.

Again, thanks for the info

frank


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

djfrankie said:


> Thanks Jack and JP for the input, most likely will get the Gallevia. The only problem I have right know is that nearest Costco is about 45 mins away and don't have a membership, I hope that BJ's (they have the L37) gets this model, if they don't I might just order it from Vizio directly.
> 
> Again, thanks for the info
> 
> frank


Your welcome. Just so you know, I got the monthly BJ's magazine in the mail a week or 2 ago and they had a coupon for the GV42L. I would guess that this means that they will be selling it then. Hope that helps.  PM me for info on the coupon as I'm not sure if I'm allowed to discuss price on these forums.


----------



## csuehowicz (Nov 13, 2006)

For those with Vizio P42 or P42HD to reprogram the remote use the following codes: 9870080 

It took me three hours and three different Vizio techs to get to the technician that could help me reprogram. Otherwise, the advice was to order a new remote. Thankfully, the last tech knew the code.

csuehowicz


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

csuehowicz said:


> For those with Vizio P42 or P42HD to reprogram the remote use the following codes: 9870080
> 
> It took me three hours and three different Vizio techs to get to the technician that could help me reprogram. Otherwise, the advice was to order a new remote. Thankfully, the last tech knew the code.
> 
> csuehowicz


is that his phone #?


----------



## csuehowicz (Nov 13, 2006)

Edmund said:


> is that his phone #?


No, that is the code you put in after you press TV, Press Setup and have it blink twice, then insert the code.

csuehowicz


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

csuehowicz said:


> No, that is the code you put in after you press TV, Press Setup and have it blink twice, then insert the code.
> 
> csuehowicz


All tv codes in the white remotes start with 1****. If the remote is actually working your TV, try blinking back the code:

1. TV
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-0
4. press #1 key, count the blinks, it WILL be one
5. press #2 key, count
6. press #3 key, count
7. press #4 key, count
8. press #5 key, count


----------



## csuehowicz (Nov 13, 2006)

Edmund said:


> All tv codes in the white remotes start with 1****. If the remote is actually working your TV, try blinking back the code:
> 
> 1. TV
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


Our remote control unit is the black one--not the white, so that is why the code that was given to me works.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

csuehowicz said:


> Our remote control unit is the black one--not the white, so that is why the code that was given to me works.


This thread is dealing with a particular remotes, the white dtv rc24 & rc34 oem remotes included with HR20 HD pvr sat receiver. Any odd code from any odd remote will not do a damn.


----------



## hmss007 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a VIZIO 32" LCD and the new 46" LCD; the remote code that works the best for me is 10056.

I allows the off button to turn the TV off and the on button to turn the TV on as well as volume and mute. I still haven't been able to get the input button to work though.

Eric


----------



## mooniac (Sep 28, 2006)

hmss007 said:


> I have a VIZIO 32" LCD and the new 46" LCD; the remote code that works the best for me is 10056.
> 
> I allows the off button to turn the TV off and the on button to turn the TV on as well as volume and mute. I still haven't been able to get the input button to work though.
> 
> Eric


I found that as the best code as well. I tried all others I could without being able to work the input.


----------



## slam (Nov 10, 2006)

mooniac said:


> I found that as the best code as well. I tried all others I could without being able to work the input.


Ditto. Works power, volume - not input (although it displays the current input when the button is pressed; that's all).

I'd figured I'd need a good universal. Then programmed the OEM remote last night and was surprised and pleased at how well it worked, minus the TV input deal, and assumed it would be fixed with another code. Apparently, no such luck.


----------



## kelsky (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a Toshiba HD TV that I am having the same problem. I logged an email of my issue with D*.....

Be sure you are sitting down for this response...high intelligence at work here at D*

Discussion Thread 
Response (M T) 12/06/2006 04:42 PM 
Dear Ms. XXX,

Thanks for writing. I'm sorry to hear that you cannot get the TV Input button to work. You may be able to answer your question by referring to your owner's manual. If you don't have an owner's manual, you can find a copy on our web site at DIRECTV.com/manuals. Also, you may find some helpful information at the DIRECTV Technical Help forums.

If you can't find the answer to your question in the manual, please call 1-800-531-5000 and select the option for technical assistance.

Sincerely,

XXXXX
Employee ID XXXX
DIRECTV Customer Service

No waiting. No hold times. Register online at directv.com or use our automated phone system to pay your bills, change services, get technical assistance and much more! Our automated systems are easy to use and you'll avoid most transaction fees. 
Customer 12/06/2006 05:43 AM 
DIRECTV FEEDBACK MESSAGE

Name: XXXXX
Status: 
[Account Number: ]
[Phone Number: ]
Email Address: xxx
[Topic Selected: Other]

Details: Just received my HR20 yesterday. I've tried each code on the screen and then did the 960 code, but I cannot get the TV Input button to work. My old Hughes DVR80 TV input button worked, so I wonder what is going on here. Any suggestions? 

*What insight here. They should actually charge for this level of technical service. GIVE ME A BREAK IDOITS!!!!*


----------



## RVdave (Dec 8, 2006)

kelsky said:


> I have a Toshiba HD TV that I am having the same problem. I logged an email of my issue with D*.....
> 
> Be sure you are sitting down for this response...high intelligence at work here at D*
> 
> ...


The good news is that DirecTV doesn't play favorites. I sent them an email simply asking for the HR20-700S code to enter in the Vizio remote for my GV42L. They could have responded with either the code or telling me they don't have it, but instead I got a lengthy response similar to yours. I doubt they ever answer a question. Maybe the strategy is to frustrate us so much we just don't bother them any more. Good luck.


----------



## nxmehta (Jun 25, 2007)

Twosted said:


> I have a 32" Vizio LCD in my bedroom. Same thing happened to me. On worked, VOL up & down worked and so did mute. Power off button did not work though. But I do have a fix.
> 
> 1. Set the remote to TV. Point the remote away from the TV.
> 2. Press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


I tried this sequence in order to fix the power off for my Vizio, but on step 5 my TV turns off when I hit PWR. Should step 6 then be that I keep pressing CH UP until the TV turns back on? Or until it turns back on then off again?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

nxmehta said:


> I tried this sequence in order to fix the power off for my Vizio, but on step 5 my TV turns off when I hit PWR. Should step 6 then be that I keep pressing CH UP until the TV turns back on? Or until it turns back on then off again?


I've tried every code possible and still can't get it to work. I have to use the on button, which powers it both off and on.


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm sorry to say that I don't think there is any code out there that will enable the TV input button. It is my opinion that code 10056 is the best code to use across the Vizio brand. I have 2 different sets (L42HDTV10A & VX32L) and it controls all other keys properly.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Just went through the same problems with my new Harmony 890 remote on a Vizio GL46. Spent several hours on the phone with Harmony tech support. They finally sent me to level 3 tech support which wrote a specific program to download into my remote to allow it to control the input switching correctly.
Un doubtably Vizios are kind of unique with the way they switch inputs and the IR codes used to do it. 
Errol


----------

